# Lacquering over zinc coating?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Just purchased some freshly reconditioned and zinc coated brake calipers - see link below:

http://www.ukpassats.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=27615

I'd like to keep the Zinc finish rather than paint over it so for extra durability I thought of giving them a couple of coats of this:

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....Cat=Painting&frostSubCat=Eastwood&subCatID=32

Question is will there be any adverse reaction by the Lacquer to the zinc!
Any other foreseeable issues?

Many thanks!

DC

In keeping with the forum section heres my detailed engine!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm by no means certain here, but I would think it's okay. Don't take my word though as I've never done that specifically; this is just an estimation rather than speaking from experience.

Lovely looking engine bay mate :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

From what i gather zinc is just a sacrificial layer and should really have a primer and paint on top to fully protect you callipers if you do decide to go the clear coat route then you might run in to problems with discoulartion or peeling


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers for the replies - I'll continue the research!

When new I thought a zinc coating was the standard finish on a lot of calipers?

I don't think my originals ever had paint on them! Is it the case that new cars now have painted calipers as its cheaper/easier than zinc coating?

DC


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

C11PRA DC said:


> Cheers for the replies - I'll continue the research!
> 
> When new I thought a zinc coating was the standard finish on a lot of calipers?
> 
> ...


Did your orginals go rusty i see more and more people having them powder coated now


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Well,

Decided to go with half a dozen thin coats of Eastwoods Clear - Gloss Finish for Bare Metal Surfaces.

I'll try and keep on top with thorough cleaning and we'll see how long it lasts!

DC


----------



## mike89 (Jun 6, 2009)

any pictures of the cupra? Looks like a really good one!

Mikey


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Eastwoods range do have a good reputation, although I've only ever used literally 2 of their products in the past, but didn't have any complaints :thumb:.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

When it says use in a well ventilated area, it means it!
That stuff stinks!


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Really interested in how this goes as i'm getting a zinc kit for my christmas and one of the first things I intend to do is my calipers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

mike89 said:


> any pictures of the cupra? Looks like a really good one!
> 
> Mikey


Here's a link to a thread on my car

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=262537

DC


----------

